# Cool way to donate to FreeBSD foundation



## alie (Dec 18, 2009)

Hi guys,

I just got an idea to donate to FreeBSD foundation with cool way. 

I want FreeBSD foundation create a Google adsense account then share the adsense code to all of us in here so we can put it on our site. With that way we can help FreeBSD foundation but i am not sure its legal or not.


----------



## oliverh (Dec 18, 2009)

Advertising is crap! If you want to donate something then do so, but luring people into something with advertising is just crap.


----------



## chalbersma (Dec 18, 2009)

idk it sounds like it could make some dough. Esp with the amount of sys admins must be on this site.


----------



## DutchDaemon (Dec 18, 2009)

So long as FreeBSD doesn't place adverts on its own sites (and I hope they never will), I'll never do it either ... (and I hope I'll never have to).


----------



## Purple_Q (Dec 18, 2009)

Man, same here.
FreeBSD in particular has become a very important part of my being, I rely on it for everything from fun to managing all of my bills, banking, etc. It is my OS. The idea, though, of using what i'd call "scum" tactics to make a few quick bucks for The Foundation is kind of depressing to me. Think about it, what image does that then demonstrate for The Foundation?

I'd just assume donate my miniscule $5 once in a while. Just my 2 cents. :beer
  --Q


----------



## alie (Dec 18, 2009)

There's missunderstanding here... i mean we can put ads/google adsense on our own site under FreeBSD account ? it cost nothing


----------



## LateNiteTV (Dec 18, 2009)

alie said:
			
		

> There's missunderstanding here... i mean we can put ads/google adsense on our own site under FreeBSD account ? is it clear?



i get what youre saying. if i had a website id be all for it.


----------



## DutchDaemon (Dec 18, 2009)

I didn't misunderstand you. If FreeBSD doesn't advertise on its site (and I hope they won't), then neither will I do it for them (and I hope it stays that way). FreeBSD subsists on donations, and that is fine. No need to make money for Google too. But nice of Google to donate to FreeBSD


----------



## alie (Dec 18, 2009)

DutchDaemon said:
			
		

> No need to make money for Google too. But nice of Google to donate to FreeBSD



 You just opened my eyes


----------



## jjthomas (Dec 26, 2009)

Doesn't FreeBSD have a store where we can purchase disks, etc., from?  And does the store support FreeBSD in a fiscal way?

-JJ


----------



## Alt (Dec 26, 2009)

DutchDaemon said:
			
		

> I didn't misunderstand you. If FreeBSD doesn't advertise on its site (and I hope they won't), then neither will I do it for them (and I hope it stays that way). FreeBSD subsists on donations, and that is fine. No need to make money for Google too. But nice of Google to donate to FreeBSD


Its like wikipedia. They ask for donations saying it helps to avoid advertisements. But i cant understand why they want to avoid them. Seems its more stable and standard way to get money for project. And users give them content, why they must donate too..
If project does not want to 'share with google' - there may be 'other way': for example, on main page place a block like "Sponsor of the year 2009" and put there logo and small info (3-4 words) about most avtive sponsor - its an advertisement someone want to buy so why not give this possibility?


----------



## DutchDaemon (Dec 26, 2009)

Total independence, perhaps.


----------



## DutchDaemon (Dec 26, 2009)

jjthomas said:
			
		

> Doesn't FreeBSD have a store where we can purchase disks, etc., from?  And does the store support FreeBSD in a fiscal way?
> 
> -JJ



I think the FreeBSD Mall donates a percentage of its proceeds to the Foundation.


----------

